# in the restaurant



## drei_lengua

Cześć,

How do you say the following?
a.  “Are these our napkins?  I think so.”
b.  “Are these our napkins?  I don’t think so.”
c.  “How does one say “meat” in Polish?  
d.  "How does one eat lobster?"
e.  "Where can one eat organic food?"

Thanks,
Drei


----------



## Seana

drei_lengua said:


> How do you say the following?
> _a. “Are these our napkins? I think so.”_ *Czy te serwetki są nasze.* *Sądzę że tak*. or* Myślę, że tak*.
> _b. “Are these our napkins? *Czy te serwetki są nasze. *I don’t think so.”_ *Sądzę, że nie.* or *Nie sądzę.*
> _c. “How does one say “meat” in Polish?_ *Jak się mówi 'mięso' po polsku*
> _d. "How does one eat lobster?"_ *Jak sie je homara.*
> _e. "Where can one eat organic food?" _*Gdzie można zjeść żywność organiczną*_._


In Polish is used term *"zdrowa żywność"* for organic produce grown without pesticides, herbicides or genetically modified.


----------



## drei_lengua

Dziękuję bardzo.  Teraz ja będę użyć tego.

Cześć,
Drei


----------



## Marga H

drei_lengua said:


> Dziękuję bardzo. Teraz ja będę użyć tego.
> 
> Cześć,
> Drei


Cześć Drei,
just a small correction: you can't say: "będę użyć".
Future with auxilary verb be is always with imperfective, so:
"będę *używać*" ( many times )
Future with perfective will be : "*użyję*" ( once ).
używac ( imperfective ) - użyć ( perfective )
Powodzenia w nauce polskiego!


----------



## Thomas1

Seana said:


> [...]_d. "How does one eat lobster?"_ *Jak się je homara.*
> [...]


As alternatives to Seana's translations
_Sądzę że tak. or Myślę, że tak._
I am suggesting:
_Chyba tak._

and for 
_Sądzę, że nie. or Nie sądzę._
_(Nie,) raczej nie._

To me, the difference is that you're more likely to hear them in everyday conversations since Seana's options sound somewhat more (too?) polite and formal but that's just my impression.

________________________________________________________________________________
Let me add my two cents to Marga's comment:
I think that you will sound more natural using the following order:
_Teraz będę tego używać._
or 
_Teraz będę tego używał._


Tom


----------



## drei_lengua

Dziękuję everyone,

So is the following correct?

_Teraz będę tego używać.  (applies to something that can be used multiple times like a pencil)
_or 
_Teraz będę tego używał. (applies to something that can be used once like a condom) - By the way, I'm wasn't trying to be funny.  That was the only example that came to mind.   _

Dobranoc,
Drei


----------



## Thomas1

drei_lengua said:


> Dziękuję everyone,
> 
> So is the following correct?
> 
> _Teraz będę tego używać. (applies to something that can be used multiple times like a pencil)_
> or
> _Teraz będę tego używał. (applies to something that can be used once like a condom) - By the way, I'm wasn't trying to be funny. That was the only example that came to mind.  _
> 
> Dobranoc,
> Drei


No, they both can be used when you mean multiple times use (czasowniki wielokrotne). The difference is, I think, that _Teraz będę tego używać._ is a tad more impersonal than _Teraz będę tego używał._

If you want to imply that you're going to use something just once than use the following:
_Teraz użyję tego._

This is a single action verb (czasownik jednokrotny) and implies that you use a thing only once (it can also convey some connotations that you're trying the thing out).



Tom


----------



## Welpa

drei_lengua said:


> Cześć,
> a.  “Are these our napkins?  I think so.”  *Czy to **są** nasze **serwetki? **Chyba tak*.



Just one little correction to what Seana wrote. The phrase Seana wrote would be a translation of "Our these napkins ours?", the emphasis being on "ours". The two phrases can mean different things in a certain context... for instance if you are unsure if the elaborately arranged thin pieces of paper on your table are actually napkins, you would ask "Our these our napkins?", the emphasis being on "napkins". This situation is often experienced by my non-Polish girlfriend when visiting Poland


----------



## Thomas1

Welpa said:


> Just one little correction to what Seana wrote. The phrase Seana wrote would be a translation of "Are these napkins ours?", the emphasis being on "ours". The two phrases can mean different things in a certain context... for instance if you are unsure if the elaborately arranged thin pieces of paper on your table are actually napkins, you would ask "Are these our napkins?", the emphasis being on "napkins". This situation is often experienced by my non-Polish girlfriend when visiting Poland


Hi Welpa,

I am afraid you got it backwards.

IMHO, Seana gave good transaltions.
Actually, _Are these napkins ours?_ translates into Polish as _Czy te serwetki są nasze?_, whereas, _Are these our napkins?_ as _Czy to są nasze serwetki? _Or have I misunderstood you?


Tom


----------



## Welpa

Thomas1 said:


> I am afraid you got it backwards.
> 
> IMHO, Seana gave good transaltions.
> Actually, _Are these napkins ours?_ translates into Polish as _Czy te serwetki są nasze?_, whereas, _Are these our napkins?_ as _Czy to są nasze serwetki? _Or have I misunderstood you?



What you are saying is true and is exactly what I was saying, given that the original English was "Are these our napkins?". Now look again at the translation that Seana gave in the original post and the translation that I gave. Maybe I should've written mine in red...


----------



## Thomas1

Welpa said:


> What you are saying is true and is exactly what I was saying, given that the original English was "Are these our napkins?". Now look again at the translation that Seana gave in the original post and the translation that I gave. Maybe I should've written mine in red...


 
Oh my. Now, I got it, sorry for the confusion, but I have a cold and feel groggy  that's probably the reason for my misunderstanding.  Good I knew the correct translation, anyway. 


Tom


----------



## drei_lengua

Welpa said:


> Just one little correction to what Seana wrote. The phrase Seana wrote would be a translation of "Our these napkins ours?", the emphasis being on "ours". The two phrases can mean different things in a certain context... for instance if you are unsure if the elaborately arranged thin pieces of paper on your table are actually napkins, you would ask "Our these our napkins?", the emphasis being on "napkins". This situation is often experienced by my non-Polish girlfriend when visiting Poland


 
Welpa,

If you are unsure whether the elaborately arranged thin pieces of paper on your table are actually napkins, you would ask "Are these napkins?". 

Drei


----------



## martini_

Nobody say in Poland:
*Czy te serwetki są nasze.* *Sądzę że tak*. or* Myślę, że tak*.
only:
*To nasze serwetki? Chyba tak.*


----------



## ryba

martini_ said:


> Nobody would say in Poland:
> *Czy te serwetki są nasze.* *Sądzę że tak*. or* Myślę, że tak*.
> only:
> *To nasze serwetki? Chyba tak.*




I do agree with you but "Nobody" is an exaggeration, there are always people who like expressing their thoughts in a sophisticated way or just do it without thinking about it *or* want to sound a little bit funny*.  

Obviously, like Martini said, *"To nasze serwetki? *(literally: Are these our napkins?)* Chyba tak."* sounds way more natural in Polish and is the most natural way of putting it, I guess.

Czy* Te serwetki są nasze? *(literally: Are these napkins ours?) Omiting the interrogative "Czy" makes the sentence sound more natural as well.

*I myself sometimes use "Myślę, że tak." in everyday situations instead of, let's say, "Chyba tak." when I'm in a mood for joking. Lol. The "tak" is a bit more accented then and sounds like "Myślę, że taak." Maybe I'm a strange guy though.


----------

